# Mystery timer light switch



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

I think this should work.

http://www.intermatic.com/~/media/I...onic/EJ351C and EJ500/EJ351 Instructions.ashx


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You may be able to find support at the Intermatic website.

IIRC I think the knob pulls out to set the times.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Actually on that one, you have to press the center knob to set it. You can also push it to bypass the timer. I do not remember the specifics on the setting of the on/off times.


----------



## Highkrausen (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks to both you gentlemen...k-buz's link to the instructions did the trick!


----------

